# Shawl wearing



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Good morning...I have a question to all you knitters of shawls...where do you where them and how?...do you wear them casually or special occasions? I just finished my first shawl and love it...will post a pic when it is blocked...just waiting for blocking wires to arrive..anyway just wondering how you incorporate them into your wardrobe..over top of a coat?...or just on a summer evening?..wrapped around neck or pinned? I really haven't seen them worn casually too much around town in my area but would certainly use for a wedding or dressy occasion..I'm just wondering..other than that, how are they worn? Are they a fashion statement in the U.S. or Europe...I gotta get out more...lol! &#128515;


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

Wear it any where, any time that you need a little warmth just like a sweater.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Definitely to church. Sometimes just out & about casually. Yes, they are very fashionable.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

All of the above. Don't save for a wedding or an evening at the Academy Awards 

I've seen women wearing them at the grocery store. I should think church would be good. Really, just anywhere. I want to make one to wear in the summer when we go out to eat where the air conditioning is on blast.

I look forward to seeing your blocked shawl - and hearing about where you decide to wear it. You will receive compliments.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

CTSDSS5 said:


> Definitely to church. Sometimes just out & about casually. Yes, they are very fashionable.


Ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262040-1.html

I asked the same question so here are many answers for you.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Bakerch said:


> Good morning...I have a question to all you knitters of shawls...where do you where them and how?...do you wear them casually or special occasions? I just finished my first shawl and love it...will post a pic when it is blocked...just waiting for blocking wires to arrive..anyway just wondering how you incorporate them into your wardrobe..over top of a coat?...or just on a summer evening?..wrapped around neck or pinned? I really haven't seen them worn casually too much around town in my area but would certainly use for a wedding or dressy occasion..I'm just wondering..other than that, how are they worn? Are they a fashion statement in the U.S. or Europe...I gotta get out more...lol! 😃


I've wondered the same thing! I simply don't see people wearing them around here at all. I admire all the beautiful shawls I've seen on KP and marvel at the hours people are willing to spend making them. Many are truly works of art.
I've looked and looked but just don't see them being worn, though scarves and cowls abound!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember when William and Kate got married? Shortly after their wedding there was such a stir about the shawl she wore grocery shopping. So no matter who you are, you can wear a shawl anywhere.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

I always keep a warm-ish one in the car. Even in summer...stores and restaurants are often chilly. As for the lovely lacy ones...you may start a fashion trend. I have never worried about what people think as long as I am clean and covered!! At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

You can wear them anywhere at any time, casual or dressy. You can use like a scarf with jeans, around your shoulders on a cool evening in the park. Dress up a coat or Sunday outfit. I also make wedding shawls as most weddings in the summer tend to be outside. I love lace shawls&#128525;


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I wore mine to a Sunday lunch...it was a gift and I love it!


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I live in an "Assisted Living" facility where the temp in the dining room and other common areas is kept at 72 F.!! So I started making shawls to wear there and got so many compliments I am "hooked" Love making and wearing them. But. although I've been asked I do NOT make them for others. I would have to charge too much for my time and most could not afford that, and I am not going to donate my time! (Unless, for a special gift for some one special.)


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Well......if you're like me and have hot flashes (been going on for 10 years now-bah) shawls are easier to put on & take off than a sweater. I'm planning to make one that I can wear for housework. The triangle one I have isn't safe in the kitchen - I have a gas stove. I'd like to have one that I can take to the movies. They seem to keep those theatres so COLD. I guess I should make one of an indestructible yarn that I can keep in the car - but I LIKE nice yarns...


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like you have figured it out. You started to suggest a few ideas. This winter I started wearing my larger shawls under my coat, pointy end covering my chest, gathered at the neck and flipped ends back of neck right over left and returned to the front to stay in place. (Like a large cowl) After removing my coat, the shawl is opened and turned around thrown over my shoulders with the point down my back or off center over the back of one shoulder with the reminder wrapped around for warmth. Some time I wear the bulkier ones over my coat, excess gathered at the back of my neck, length hanging down in front, like a scarf. When I take my coat off it is opened and becomes part of my outfit. I wear them everywhere, to work , grocery store, restaurants, the movies, at home.... over very simple clothing...jeans, leggings, yoga pants. Shawls are a fashion accessory....most stores sell them, but they look different b/c they are manufactured.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> I always keep a warm-ish one in the car. Even in summer...stores and restaurants are often chilly. As for the lovely lacy ones...you may start a fashion trend. I have never worried about what people think as long as I am clean and covered!! At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


I keep 1 in car, 1 in truck, because the weather here in Colorado is so unpredictable. I could leave home with it in the 60's and it be 30 in an hour.. I always take one to the bowling center when I go to watch son since just sitting around it can get rather chilly.

I think it's a fine line between "weird" and "eccentric", but I prefer to think of it as "Cindy's just unique and that's her personality."


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Good morning...I have a question to all you knitters of shawls...where do you where them and how?...do you wear them casually or special occasions? I just finished my first shawl and love it...will post a pic when it is blocked...just waiting for blocking wires to arrive..anyway just wondering how you incorporate them into your wardrobe..over top of a coat?...or just on a summer evening?..wrapped around neck or pinned? I really haven't seen them worn casually too much around town in my area but would certainly use for a wedding or dressy occasion..I'm just wondering..other than that, how are they worn? Are they a fashion statement in the U.S. or Europe...I gotta get out more...lol! 😃


Funny...I don't wear them at all. I knit plenty...mainly because I love knitting lace and intricate patterns. But I never wear them. They all either are given away or sold.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> Well......if you're like me and have hot flashes (been going on for 10 years now-bah) shawls are easier to put on & take off than a sweater. I'm planning to make one that I can wear for housework. The triangle one I have isn't safe in the kitchen - I have a gas stove. I'd like to have one that I can take to the movies. They seem to keep those theatres so COLD. I guess I should make one of an indestructible yarn that I can keep in the car - but I LIKE nice yarns...


Might use ties, button, or "frogs on the points to fasten in back...as in this "sontag" my sis made for my niece who is a Civil War re-enactor.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

fairfaxgirl said:


> I've wondered the same thing! I simply don't see people wearing them around here at all. I admire all the beautiful shawls I've seen on KP and marvel at the hours people are willing to spend making them. Many are truly works of art.
> I've looked and looked but just don't see them being worn, though scarves and cowls abound!


Then you could be the special one. I don't see them worn around here either but over the summer when I eat out or go to the movies, I will have one for the a/c chill.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> I always keep a warm-ish one in the car. Even in summer...stores and restaurants are often chilly. As for the lovely lacy ones...you may start a fashion trend. I have never worried about what people think as long as I am clean and covered!! At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


Love your answer! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> I always keep a warm-ish one in the car. Even in summer...stores and restaurants are often chilly. As for the lovely lacy ones...you may start a fashion trend. I have never worried about what people think as long as I am clean and covered!! At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

fairfaxgirl said:


> I've wondered the same thing! I simply don't see people wearing them around here at all. I admire all the beautiful shawls I've seen on KP and marvel at the hours people are willing to spend making them. Many are truly works of art.
> I've looked and looked but just don't see them being worn, though scarves and cowls abound!


If you love them, wear them anyway. Anywhere. Start the sophisticated, lovely, feminine fashion in Virginia.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine are basic, utilitarian shawls for wearing in the house when the drafts get to me. Variations of http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boneyard-shawl . 
I have never worn one off the property.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Watch Jane Austin's Pride and Prejudice. Besides the treat of watching Colin Firth  there are lots of women wearing shawls - in the house, making morning visits, balls.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

CTSDSS5 said:


> Definitely to church. Sometimes just out & about casually. Yes, they are very fashionable.


I wear mine anywhere, but especially to church. But my shawls are not just for beauty and style, they are for warmth. A lot of the shawls that I see pictured on KP are beautiful, but do not appear to be warm.


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

I have different styles, some more dressy, some more casual, that I wear whenever I need just a little extra warmth. I usually carry one wherever I go in summer as too much air conditioning cause me pain.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I would wear them any way I can think of to drape them, with or without a shawl pin. And anywhere, with just about anything. Great with tee-shirt and jeans and boots. Or sandals in the summer. I agree, weather is very unpredictable in Colorado. Right now it's 61*, sunny, and beautiful. If the clouds come over, it'll get cold in a hurry, though. Nice to have a shawl handy when that happens. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They can be beautiful and provide extra warmth over coat like a scarf.


----------



## jacinta1916 (Oct 19, 2014)

I wear the shawls anytime and everywhere where I need warmth.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I wear mine where ever and when ever. Sometimes, I just throw it over one shoulder as an accessory. I live in Florida so most of the time I don't "need" one but, since I love to knit them, that's how I show them off.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

With the new Senate Bill they can only be worn as one would a babushka in support of our ally that is having difficult times. All other uses will be banned under penalty of stoning of the wearer in public squares (those odd places in front of Federal buildings you have always wondered what they were there for).

There was a report yesterday on FOX explaining the extreme measures beyond stoning for those daring to wear any form of open/lace work so you had best not walk outside your bedroom door with one of those one :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I wear shawls just about everywhere. I keep one at the office and at least one in the car. When it's cold I scrunch them up around my neck and ears. Some are worn like a bandana. Others like a wrap.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a couple and I wear them to church and to dinner. it does not have to be anything fancy. I wear them as outer wear if the weather is warm enough and I use them over the top of an outfit as an accessory. I use everything I make as often as I can. Don't be shy to start the fashion trend in your neighborhood. Wear it proudly and others will follow.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

a prettylacy one would make a great prom cover up


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If my neck is warm, I am warm. I wear them in all of the ways and venues you suggest and love them.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

cydneyjo said:


> If my neck is warm, I am warm. I wear them in all of the ways and venues you suggest and love them.


I found that out a few years ago when scarves got popular again. If I have something around my neck I stay much warmer.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I agree with others, wear it any time any place that you want to. And show off your beautiful work. Just because you haven't seen them being worn much in the area that you live in, doesn't mean that YOU can't wear it where ever and when ever you want to. Who says we all have to dress like everyone else. Besides, maybe you will start a new fashion trend in your town.......after all new styles need to be started someplace, right?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Grand8ma said:


> I always keep a warm-ish one in the car. Even in summer...stores and restaurants are often chilly. As for the lovely lacy ones...you may start a fashion trend. I have never worried about what people think as long as I am clean and covered!! At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


Grand8ma, at 70 I embraced weird though I suspect I have always been. At 78, I'm feeling great, and totally eccentric. You can do it!


----------



## DeeMac (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the question about shawls. Living in a very warm climate - southern Australia - I too have not seen shawls worn as a fashion accessory. 
I would love to see some photos from the ladies who replied with their comments on how and where to wear these beautiful creation - wearing their shawls! 
I'm sure others would love to see a fashion parade as well, so how about it ladies, get your shawls and cameras out and impress us with your creativity and flair!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Well......if you're like me and have hot flashes (been going on for 10 years now-bah) shawls are easier to put on & take off than a sweater. I'm planning to make one that I can wear for housework. The triangle one I have isn't safe in the kitchen - I have a gas stove. I'd like to have one that I can take to the movies. They seem to keep those theatres so COLD. I guess I should make one of an indestructible yarn that I can keep in the car - but I LIKE nice yarns...


Look for the crocheted (there may be a knitted version) wheelchair shawl. They can be adapted to any size, yarn, color combo and they stay on your shoulders without needing a closure in front. My favorite is "The Wheelchair Wrap Pattern" by Susan A. Coes. The free pattern is on Ravelry where you may also find a knitted version. When I started making them for people who use walkers or who are in wheelchairs I discovered how great they are for all of us.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

My social life consists of going to the grocery store and maybe once a month out to eat. I wear my shawl wherever I want, casual. Yesterday I wore it to the Dr. office where I sat and knitted while waiting for my husband.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I can say that I don't see people around here wearing them. Even at church. I know I wouldn't wear one, so I haven't made any yet.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Here's one I made for casual wear


----------



## DeeMac (Jan 23, 2014)

Now that is a fashion statement, love it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful. I wore one last night. Love them.


----------



## Happyknitter3 (May 25, 2014)

Grand8ma said:


> ..... At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


I too am looking forward to "eccentric"!


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Gotta say I have never seen anyone wearing one. Im in retail and never have had a customer come into the shop with one on. There are several shops in the strip mall and parking lot is very visible never seen anyone out there either.I don't plan to make one they are however very pretty.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

disgo said:


> With the new Senate Bill they can only be worn as one would a babushka in support of our ally that is having difficult times. All other uses will be banned under penalty of stoning of the wearer in public squares (those odd places in front of Federal buildings you have always wondered what they were there for).
> 
> There was a report yesterday on FOX explaining the extreme measures beyond stoning for those daring to wear any form of open/lace work so you had best not walk outside your bedroom door with one of those one :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:


disgo, are you kidding me? Really? Has this law passed? And who is this ally they are referring to? And Americans will be stoned if they wear a shawl as a fashion statement instead of a babushka???

Whaaaaattttt?!!! Americans have worn shawls for centuries in the U.S. What gives anyone the right to restrict what we wear in public (as long as it is not indecent exposure)? I know some public and private schools restrict the wearing of specifically religious items, which I feel goes against our right of free speech. I understand a private school can impose rules; no one has to go there if they don't like it. However, I am up in arms; outraged at the continual eroding of our Constitutional rights. *&%$!#!!!!!!!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Hope you take that new shawl and wear it with pride as you get "out and about". Enjoy wearing it anyway, anytime that makes you happy!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks for asking


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm. Fox News ay? I don't think I'll buy this one hook, line & sinker. Joke?



disgo said:


> With the new Senate Bill they can only be worn as one would a babushka in support of our ally that is having difficult times. All other uses will be banned under penalty of stoning of the wearer in public squares (those odd places in front of Federal buildings you have always wondered what they were there for).
> 
> There was a report yesterday on FOX explaining the extreme measures beyond stoning for those daring to wear any form of open/lace work so you had best not walk outside your bedroom door with one of those one :-o :shock: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

morningstar said:
 

> Grand8ma, at 70 I embraced weird though I suspect I have always been. At 78, I'm feeling great, and totally eccentric. You can do it!


Thanks for the encouragement!!! :mrgreen:

When my oldest grandson was about 4 (he's now 26) I told him he was "one weird little boy". He looked up at me with those big green eyes and said, "But Gram, you LOVE weird!!". No hope!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You can wear them anywhere and everywhere. They are so versatile and can be worn so many different ways. I particularly like to wear them over my shoulders with the points looped over like I am going to tie a bow. That is enough to prevent falling off and I find that gives me the extra warmth round my shoulders when I don't need to wear a cardigan. In the winter I wear them like a scarf under a coat. Invariably when I wear one in public somebody will admire them and make a nice compliment. It is nice that people do notice. Also, chances are that yours will be the only one around like that. How often do you see the same pattern and colour. They are so uniquely yours. You made it, so why not wear it and show it off!

Sue


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I always wear mine and I don't care if nobody else wears them. I'm a bit oldfashioned in my style and I have made many shawls and have purchased and wear many Russian Pavlovo Posad and Orenberg shawls.


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

I love my shawls - have a few of them. Even though I don't see too many women wearing them around the top of Texas, I don't particularly like to look like everyone else. I wear them with jeans and dress-up too. I get lots of compliments on them and have been asked if I do contract knitting (which I don't). Sometimes I wear a pretty pin on them - sometimes with one end over the opposite shoulder. They are one of my favorite things to wear. I'll bet you will receive lots of compliments too. I like to "march to my own drummer".


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Good morning...I have a question to all you knitters of shawls...where do you where them and how?...do you wear them casually or special occasions? I just finished my first shawl and love it...will post a pic when it is blocked...just waiting for blocking wires to arrive..anyway just wondering how you incorporate them into your wardrobe..over top of a coat?...or just on a summer evening?..wrapped around neck or pinned? I really haven't seen them worn casually too much around town in my area but would certainly use for a wedding or dressy occasion..I'm just wondering..other than that, how are they worn? Are they a fashion statement in the U.S. or Europe...I gotta get out more...lol! 😃


I have an assortment of shawls, for an assortment of purposes.

I wear some of them around the house - to keep my back and shoulders warm and free of drafts when I'm sitting at the computer.

I wear some outside on a summer evening, to keep mosquitoes and bugs off my arms and shoulders. And against the cooler evening breezes.

I wear others to dinner when I know the restaurant air conditioning will make me shiver while I try to eat.

I don't get to do too many special occasions, but when I do, yes, I'll wear a shawl to them, depending on what outfit I'm wearing, for the same reasons as above.

Just a little extra warmth and/or elegance when you don't want or need a full sweater.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Even before I got back to knitting, I wore shawls, usually pashminas. I'm often cold. You definitely see shawls being worn in NYC


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I wear them everywhere. I stuff one into a pocket or wrap one around my neck. I keep one in the truck. I wear them in church, restaurants and stores. At home I have one on my favorite chair, the chair for guests, on the bed. Knit a small drawstring bag and stuff one in it, carry it over your wrist or stuff it into your purse. You won't believe how handy one can be.


----------



## neomom2 (Aug 4, 2012)

If you are brave and wear your creation you will be surprised at the number of compliments and remarks you will get on your work. It will male you want to make and wear more! Start with a shawlette that you can whip up in a jiffy and go from there.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Made mine oversized and wore it with point in front wrapped as a scarf to enhance a black dress. When it got chilly in the restaurant I unwrapped it and put it around my shoulders the traditional way.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

After reading all of this I know that I really have to wear my shawls more often. I am now making smaller ones to fit my stature better.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Count me in with the shawl wearers here. I almost always wear one to Church on Sunday where I sing in the choir. I also have worn them often to restaurants, concerts, out shopping.almost anywhere. When it is too warm for a coat I need something on my shoulders. Besides they make me feel pretty. Thanks for the interesting post and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Well......if you're like me and have hot flashes (been going on for 10 years now-bah) shawls are easier to put on & take off than a sweater. I'm planning to make one that I can wear for housework. The triangle one I have isn't safe in the kitchen - I have a gas stove. I'd like to have one that I can take to the movies. They seem to keep those theatres so COLD. I guess I should make one of an indestructible yarn that I can keep in the car - but I LIKE nice yarns...


Nearly 12 years of hot flushes now and I've still not solved the clothes problem. Shawls, I find, are only an option when I'm sitting down, otherwise not practical. Cardigans are certainly easier/quicker to get off and on than sweaters and don't mess up the hair. As for wearing synthetic non-breathable fibres, forget it.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I have several I wear to work mostly in the summer when the coolers are on. And a woman I work with wears hers all year round in place of a coat, she has one heavy and one lighter weight.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Always cold I love shawls, I have many styles, many colors, many stitch patterns, many sizes and many yarn weights. I put one on, over my robe, as soon as I get up to ward of the sudden chill from getting out of bed. I wear them in place or a sweater or coat. They are appropriate anywhere at any time. Actually I have even wrapped myself in one in bed to ward off the chill from a sleeping, blanket stealing, spouse. My question would be where would one not wear a shawl.


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

I wear mine just like I would a scarf or sweater and I don't worry if others are wearing them. I have one I carry in the summer for those ai conditioned stores, theaters etc
andt come in hady


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I wear mine as scarfs, cowls, and wraps. I especially like them because they are usually made with fingering or lace weight yarn, so they can be tucked in my purse and I can use it when I get chilled, but I don't have to worry about lugging a sweater around. I always tuck one in my purse when I am flying, as the tempature in the airplanes gets rather cold and it's nice to drape it over me. To me they represent warmth without bulk.


----------



## Bakerch (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies!..interesting reading! You guys really love your shawls! &#9786;&#65039; I'm looking forward to getting my blocking wires delivered and when it is blocked.. I will be out there trending my new shawl lol!!...&#128524;


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

I have made at least 5 or 6 shawls but have kept 3 for me. I love making lace shawls I have made one in black with silver beads in it. black is very hard to work with so I definetly use a lifeline when making it. I just love making lace shawls, but right now am making socks


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I wear mine when and where ever I want to. I don't care if others are wearing them or not; I don't care if it's a dress up or dress down occasion In the winter, I even wear one over my coat and usually have a shawlette under. 

If you love your shawl, wear it with pride no matter what!


----------



## patringo (Feb 11, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> I'm planning to make one that I can wear for housework. The triangle one I have isn't safe in the kitchen - I have a gas stove.


my friend makes her triangle shawls long enough to wrap around to the back and tie them. this keeps it on and the ends out of the way. she says it is much warmer that way too.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

patringo said:


> my friend makes her triangle shawls long enough to wrap around to the back and tie them. this keeps it on and the ends out of the way. she says it is much warmer that way too.


You feel a lot warmer if you keep your kidneys warm.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I wear them any where, any time. I usually get positive comments whenever I wear them.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I am in Puerto Vallarta Mexico. Gets. Dry breezy at night. Chilly in the early am and AC if often very cold in restaurants. I just drape over my shoulders (or legs if necessary)


----------



## sheltielady (Oct 19, 2012)

Forgot to mention I wear mine anytime I want to and I also get many compliments on them


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Good morning...I have a question to all you knitters of shawls...where do you where them and how?...do you wear them casually or special occasions? I just finished my first shawl and love it...will post a pic when it is blocked...just waiting for blocking wires to arrive..anyway just wondering how you incorporate them into your wardrobe..over top of a coat?...or just on a summer evening?..wrapped around neck or pinned? I really haven't seen them worn casually too much around town in my area but would certainly use for a wedding or dressy occasion..I'm just wondering..other than that, how are they worn? Are they a fashion statement in the U.S. or Europe...I gotta get out more...lol! 😃


All of the above ;~D.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> I always keep a warm-ish one in the car. Even in summer...stores and restaurants are often chilly. As for the lovely lacy ones...you may start a fashion trend. I have never worried about what people think as long as I am clean and covered!! At my age (almost 70) I am just "weird" but am working on becoming "eccentric". When people ask you where you got it, you just say that it was custom made for you!!


I don't see others wearing shawls around here, but I really don't care. I am 70, and am working on "eccentric" too! lol!

I wear mine whenever I feel like it. In Winter, I wear them as scarves or over my coat, depending. When it's warm, I wear them with shorts, jeans or skirts when going shopping or just taking a walk. I wear the smaller ones in the evenings when my back, shoulders and upper arms get cold (when a cardigan would be too warm). I wear them whether they're dressy-looking or not. It just doesn't matter. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going to a dressy charity event tonight and will wear my Summer Flies shawl over a simple black outfit. I'll wear it loosely draped over my shoulders and pinned so it won't shift around. I have made the Summer Flies and the Afternoon Tea shawls and wear them often.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I wear mine anywhere, but especially to church. But my shawls are not just for beauty and style, they are for warmth. A lot of the shawls that I see pictured on KP are beautiful, but do not appear to be warm.


I find that those lacy shawls I've knit out of lace weight yarn are not warm, just decorative, but it depends on the yarn. I have a couple that offer a little warmth. I think just about anything knit with alpaca is going to offer warmth.

My fingering weight shawls do offer some warmth even with the holes.

However, my lace shawls knit out of sport weight and heavier are best for warmth, and I've been known to get too warm and have to take them off for awhile.

All of my shawls are knit with wool, alpaca(very warm even in a finer weight yarn), and wool blends with silk or some such.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

spinner24 said:


> Here's one I made for casual wear


Love it! Looks wonderful with your boots, jeans, red hat and beautiful silver hair! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

The lacy one would be perfect for a 'dress up affair.' The more casual will be fine for anything. They're surprisingly warm. Enjoy! :-D


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> disgo, are you kidding me? Really? Has this law passed? And who is this ally they are referring to? And Americans will be stoned if they wear a shawl as a fashion statement instead of a babushka???
> 
> Whaaaaattttt?!!! Americans have worn shawls for centuries in the U.S. What gives anyone the right to restrict what we wear in public (as long as it is not indecent exposure)? I know some public and private schools restrict the wearing of specifically religious items, which I feel goes against our right of free speech. I understand a private school can impose rules; no one has to go there if they don't like it. However, I am up in arms; outraged at the continual eroding of our Constitutional rights. *&%$!#!!!!!!!


She was writing satire. The way our government and political correctness is heading...

I agree with you about the eroding of our Constitutional rights.


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

jinx said:


> Remember when William and Kate got married? Shortly after their wedding there was such a stir about the shawl she wore grocery shopping. So no matter who you are, you can wear a shawl anywhere.


I made that shawl and I love wearing it. Since it's worsted-weight wool, it's as warm as a sweater in winter, too warm for summer.

Here's a link to my Ravelry projects page: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jsmb/milk-run-shawl


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> I find that those lacy shawls I've knit out of lace weight yarn are not warm, just decorative, but it depends on the yarn. I have a couple that offer a little warmth. I think just about anything knit with alpaca is going to offer warmth.
> 
> My fingering weight shawls do offer some warmth even with the holes.
> 
> ...


Now you made me think...fiber content plays a role in shawl warmth. I knitted Dee O'keefe's Wilshire shawl in lace wt. cashmere (a splurge for sure). It has lace insets bordered by solid panels of stockinette. It is extremely warm, not bulky at all, and one of my favorites.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

I wear them mostly for dress up if they're fancy shawls.
I have warm shawls I pin around the back instead of a sweater sometimes indoors in the cool weather.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of comment on how to fasten a shawl, so I'll add: I fasten them with whatever works at the time. A chopstick, a pencil, a special shawl pick. A pin, tie a knot, I've even sewn a couple together with twine. (just poke it through the knit and tie.)


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

They are beautiful and I love seeing the pictures people post here but they just don't fit my lifestyle. Today I've pulled and replaced the sump pump in my basement twice. It's always something like that around here. Keep posting the pictures of your beauties and I will continue to admire them from afar. lol


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

spinner24 said:


> Here's one I made for casual wear


Now see how beautiful that looks!!!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

I try to keep a fine one folded and in my purse for when it's colder than I'd thought. I also used them at work before I retired and sometimes still match a shawl with a particular outfit.


----------



## spinner24 (Mar 23, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Now see how beautiful that looks!!!


Well, thank you Pocahontas, but it wouldn't look so beautiful if I turned around, lol!


----------



## mditter (Apr 29, 2013)

:roll: I wear mine with my jeans and with dressier clothes. I like to try different angles from wearing them backwards to asymmetric. They are fun to wear and different from a sweater.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I don't see others wearing shawls around here, but I really don't care. I am 70, and am working on "eccentric" too! lol!
> 
> I wear mine whenever I feel like it. In Winter, I wear them as scarves or over my coat, depending. When it's warm, I wear them with shorts, jeans or skirts when going shopping or just taking a walk. I wear the smaller ones in the evenings when my back, shoulders and upper arms get cold (when a cardigan would be too warm). I wear them whether they're dressy-looking or not. It just doesn't matter. :-D :-D :-D


I'm 76 and have been working on eccentric for about seven years now. I'm finding it very rewarding ;~D. Isn't it liberating to no longer give a rip what anyone else thinks of what we choose to wear??


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I rarely see a shawl worn here in my area. I live 25 miles south of Seattle. I see lots of scarves and cowls, but no shawls. I would possibly wear one to church and to a dressy evening out. But that is about it. I crocheted a heavy poncho a couple of years ago and I wear it all the time. I made it in Super Saver yarn in soft white and it is warmer than my coat. It is easy to get on and off and every time I wear it I get lots of compliments. I got some yarn in a burgundy color to make another one in a different pattern and I am sure I will wear it frequently. I guess I am just not a shawl person, but I don't seem to be the only one. Especially around my neck of the woods. What is interesting is that my knitting group at church is currently making prayer shawls. I know they are meant to comfort people, but I wonder how many will wear the shawls after receiving them.


----------



## Manga (Sep 23, 2014)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Watch Jane Austin's Pride and Prejudice. Besides the treat of watching Colin Firth  there are lots of women wearing shawls - in the house, making morning visits, balls.


Somehow, I forget to watch for the shawls. And I drop my knitting!


----------



## Loe58 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a large warm shawl that I keep around the house. It's easier than wearing a housecoat in the morning and I can wear it to get the mail or stand outside chatting with a neighbor, and I can throw it over my legs like a small blanket. I have a couple more that are finer knit, so I toss one in my bag when I go to the movies, to a restaurant, etc. And I always take one when traveling, whether by car or plane. It can be a scarf, a wrap, a blanket, or a pillow. Love my shawls.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I wear mine casually, usually as a scarf. I prefer triangle shaped, worn with the point on my chest and the points wrapped around my neck. I have never worn one around my shoulders, as a shawl, as that is not my style. I also have a very big rectangle scarf that was a gift. I also wear that around my neck, one tail in the front and one in back. I have worn it over my coat to keep out the chill. My favorite scarf/shawls are Stephen West's Boneyard, and Heidi Kirrmaier's Windward. And, I think I spelled her last name wrong.


----------



## bjpcla (Sep 12, 2014)

As others have said, "wear it anytime, anywhere." Don't forget shawls were a regular part of a woman's wardrobe during the 19th and early 20th centuries (probably before that too). Remember Little House on the Prairie? Today, Prayer Shawls are used by the recipient to surround them with loving arms when they are in need of cheer!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Well......if you're like me and have hot flashes (been going on for 10 years now-bah) shawls are easier to put on & take off than a sweater. I'm planning to make one that I can wear for housework. The triangle one I have isn't safe in the kitchen - I have a gas stove. I'd like to have one that I can take to the movies. They seem to keep those theatres so COLD. I guess I should make one of an indestructible yarn that I can keep in the car - but I LIKE nice yarns...


Have you seen the photos where they are put on as always but the front ends are tied in the back? I can't remember where I saw it, but thought it would be handy when you are cooking. Not around the neck as others have written, but tied so that they are across your back and the ends go under your arms and tie between the shoulder blades and waist. 
Having caught myself on fire leaning against my Mom's gas range, be careful!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

When you want something "dressier" than a sweater but don't need a coat.

I like to take them out to dinner. Often, especially in the summer, restaurants have the AC turned up full blast. Keeps the shoulder and neck from a chill.

Church, definitely! 

Keep calm and keep knitting!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

If I am out of the house I have a shawl with me. Jeans or a dress. Work, play or worship, a shawl is indispensable.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

In Australia, don't see shawls worn even in winter.


----------



## Prayz (Jul 17, 2011)

Bakerch said:


> Good morning...I have a question to all you knitters of shawls...where do you where them and how?...do you wear them casually or special occasions? I just finished my first shawl and love it...will post a pic when it is blocked...just waiting for blocking wires to arrive..anyway just wondering how you incorporate them into your wardrobe..over top of a coat?...or just on a summer evening?..wrapped around neck or pinned? I really haven't seen them worn casually too much around town in my area but would certainly use for a wedding or dressy occasion..I'm just wondering..other than that, how are they worn? Are they a fashion statement in the U.S. or Europe...I gotta get out more...lol! 😃


I keep one in my purse/ bag. I wear whenever and where ever. I love my shawls. I wear year round.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I wear mine over a crisp white blouse and jeans in colder weather, or over a tank/cami in warmer weather. Usually just throw it over my shoulders in the movies or a restaurant... good for the frozen isle at the grocery. Looks nice with a long skirt in the summer. Knit shop is cold so I keep one in my car for there... just whenever you get chilled, make your own style.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It's easier for me to list where/when I do *not* wear a shawl than do.
Riding a bicycle.
Bathing.
Working around any kind of equipment.
Climbing a ladder.
When I'm feeling too warm.

Short list! 

Since I took to wearing them more, I find my sweatshirts and sweaters stay parked in their drawers more than not.


----------



## arshelle (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought I'd respond but everyone here had covered the bases. Here's a quick one based upon what everyone has touchex upon:: just keep it in you tote bag and when the chill hits,from whatever source, you'll be ready. Go for it.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

The shawls that tie behind the back are called heart shape. For top down knitted ones make 2 increases at row end and 2 at center back (6 increases instead of 4). Be sure to knit it long enough to tie.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Hilda said:


> The shawls that tie behind the back are called heart shape. For top down knitted ones make 2 increases at row end and 2 at center back (6 increases instead of 4). Be sure to knit it long enough to tie.


I have a pattern that I've had for years that is triangular and made to tie in back; it does not have heart shaping, but does have a ruffle around the bottom edges.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm 76 and have been working on eccentric for about seven years now. I'm finding it very rewarding ;~D. Isn't it liberating to no longer give a rip what anyone else thinks of what we choose to wear??


It sure is, Sam!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> I have a pattern that I've had for years that is triangular and made to tie in back; it does not have heart shaping, but does have a ruffle around the bottom edges.


Could you share a link or pattern name, please?


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear mine all the time! even take them with me when wearing a coat, never know when it will be chilly


----------



## Lynette L (Jun 27, 2013)

My daughter wear hers at work... her office is always cold. Also out at restaurants.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> Could you share a link or pattern name, please?


I'll see if I can find it. It's so old that it isn't on my computer.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I saw an older lady in JoAnns the other day wearing a simple but gorgeous shawl. As she walked up and down the aisles shopping, people (including me) kept stopping her to admire her shawl and /or ask her where she got it. She proudly said her granddaughter had made it and she (the lady) was shopping for yarn for her GD to make her another one.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Grand8ma said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> When my oldest grandson was about 4 (he's now 26) I told him he was "one weird little boy". He looked up at me with those big green eyes and said, "But Gram, you LOVE weird!!". No hope!


When my DD was a preteen, she'd occasionally say, "Mom, you're SO weird." (I was) I'd reply, "Weird isn't bad, it's just different." Knew I'd won an important one when one of her friends, trying the peer pressure gambit, called her weird and she snapped back with "Weird isn't bad, it's just different." :thumbup:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

MartiG said:


> Made mine oversized and wore it with point in front wrapped as a scarf to enhance a black dress. When it got chilly in the restaurant I unwrapped it and put it around my shoulders the traditional way.


Beautiful shawl, MartiG. Good example of how they don't always have to be worn with the point down the back or over the shoulders.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

yotbum said:


> I'm going to a dressy charity event tonight and will wear my Summer Flies shawl over a simple black outfit. I'll wear it loosely draped over my shoulders and pinned so it won't shift around. I have made the Summer Flies and the Afternoon Tea shawls and wear them often.


I looked up the patterns for your two shawls - they are beautiful! No wonder your wear them often. I would love to see pictures.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

mmccamant said:


> I made that shawl and I love wearing it. Since it's worsted-weight wool, it's as warm as a sweater in winter, too warm for summer.
> 
> Here's a link to my Ravelry projects page: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/jsmb/milk-run-shawl


This, though simple, is just beautiful! I remember seeing pictures of the Duchess of Cambridge wearing her shawl and thinking how pretty it looked.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Manga said:


> Somehow, I forget to watch for the shawls. And I drop my knitting!


I know! I'm trying to work my way through the current lace class here on KP and constantly lost count while watching Pride and Prejudice. But I loved all the pretty costumes, side whiskers, frock coats, Spencers, etc.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

spinner24 said:


> Here's one I made for casual wear


Your red shawl is so pretty. Casual? Anywhere, I say! Thank you for sharing the picture.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> When my DD was a preteen, she'd occasionally say, "Mom, you're SO weird." (I was) I'd reply, "Weird isn't bad, it's just different." Knew I'd won an important one when one of her friends, trying the peer pressure gambit, called her weird and she snapped back with "Weird isn't bad, it's just different." :thumbup:


You know what Dr. Suess said: "Why try to fit in when you were born to stand out".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Bombshellknits said:


> You know what Dr. Seuss said: "Why try to fit in when you were born to stand out".


I never heard that! I love it. Thank you.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Just this weekend, I read an article in the newspaper saying one of the "in" looks for fall and winter 2015 is wearing a shawl over your winter coat! Keep knitting and wearing your shawls--you are the style setters!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> Just this weekend, I read an article in the newspaper saying one of the "in" looks for fall and winter 2015 is wearing a shawl over your winter coat! Keep knitting and wearing your shawls--you are the style setters!


Really? Women have been doing that around here for decades!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> Just this weekend, I read an article in the newspaper saying one of the "in" looks for fall and winter 2015 is wearing a shawl over your winter coat! Keep knitting and wearing your shawls--you are the style setters!


Get busy knitting, all you fashionistas!!!!!!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> Just this weekend, I read an article in the newspaper saying one of the "in" looks for fall and winter 2015 is wearing a shawl over your winter coat! Keep knitting and wearing your shawls--you are the style setters!


Oh no, I was just getting comfortable with the thought of being eccentric.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

linzers said:


> Oh no, I was just getting comfortable with the thought of being eccentric.


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

linzers said:


> Oh no, I was just getting comfortable with the thought of being eccentric.


Well, you know how fashion goes; two seasons, tops, and we'll be back to being eccentric when we continue wearing ours. My mother and her sister were slaves to fashion, but I could never see the point.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> Just this weekend, I read an article in the newspaper saying one of the "in" looks for fall and winter 2015 is wearing a shawl over your winter coat! Keep knitting and wearing your shawls--you are the style setters!


As others have said, that 'look' has been around here since I can remember.


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm planning to make a cute triangle shawl with a cotton blend, because, they make a really cute hip wrap over the bikini.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

morningstar said:


> As others have said, that 'look' has been around here since I can remember.


Thanks for the laugh. Obviously, regions differ, but where the weather gets very cold, we have indeed had that "look" for a long time.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Bombshellknits said:


> I'm planning to make a cute triangle shawl with a cotton blend, because, they make a really cute hip wrap over the bikini.


Thank you for the great laugh - when I was young that was a fun idea....at this age, if I put on a bikini I'd want a quilt as a hip wrap (and so would anyone else on the beach having to look at me!) LOL


----------



## OmaAnnie (Apr 5, 2014)

Can you buy a shawl in a department store - I don't think so. So the people wearing them usually make them. I love my shawls and wear them over anything. Also keep several in car and over chairs. I like the triangular ones best. I also love my capelets.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OmaAnnie said:


> Can you buy a shawl in a department store - I don't think so. ...


Umm ... You most certainly _can_ buy all sizes of shawls - in a variety of fabrics and shapes, though most seem to be either triangles or rectangles - in department stores and boutiques all around Montreal. From upscale shops I can't afford to Wal-Mart, shawls are available. In fact, it's probably easier to buy a manufactured (usually in China) shawl than to buy the yarn to make your own!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

OmaAnnie said:


> Can you buy a shawl in a department store - I don't think so. So the people wearing them usually make them. I love my shawls and wear them over anything. Also keep several in car and over chairs. I like the triangular ones best. I also love my capelets.


Yes you can. They are usually categorized as an accessory. They are often near the handbags, gloves, sunglasses , wallets, belts...can you picture it?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

OmaAnnie said:


> Can you buy a shawl in a department store - I don't think so. So the people wearing them usually make them. I love my shawls and wear them over anything. Also keep several in car and over chairs. I like the triangular ones best. I also love my capelets.


Yes you can buy shawls in department stores. In the colder months, I've seen standard yarn shawls on display. All year 'round you can find lacy and sheer shawls in the dressier departments or with accessories. These shawls are traditionally worn over formal wear. They sure do come in handy when the air conditioning is blasting at frigid temperatures.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Bombshellknits said:


> I'm planning to make a cute triangle shawl with a cotton blend, because, they make a really cute hip wrap over the bikini.


Oh Lordy, That would take me years to knit for my size!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... You most certainly _can_ buy all sizes of shawls - in a variety of fabrics and shapes, though most seem to be either triangles or rectangles - in department stores and boutiques all around Montreal. From upscale shops I can't afford to Wal-Mart, shawls are available. In fact, it's probably easier to buy a manufactured (usually in China) shawl than to buy the yarn to make your own!


But they usually aren't as beautiful as the creations people here on KP are creating - or they're a kazillion dollars.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> But they usually aren't as beautiful as the creations people here on KP are creating - or they're a kazillion dollars.


True, but I was just pointing out that they ARE available on the market place.


----------



## Graciela2 (Mar 24, 2015)

I hardly wear sweaters. Always a shawl. I always carry one when I fly, especially a big one that I can wrap around and cover some of my legs. They are the best!!!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> True, but I was just pointing out that they ARE available on the market place.


Not contradicting you - just pointing out that "we can do it prettier than one can buy!"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> Not contradicting you - just pointing out that "we can do it prettier than one can buy!"


Absolutely!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

I just do not see them in the U.K Would love to make one but not to leave in a cupboard - we go dancing and have never seen them being worn - in fact until I joined KP had never ever seen one - perhaps I need to get out more!!!!


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

I wear mine anywhere and everywhere!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

alpaca Issy said:


> I just do not see them in the U.K Would love to make one but not to leave in a cupboard - we go dancing and have never seen them being worn - in fact until I joined KP had never ever seen one - perhaps I need to get out more!!!!


You may recognize the person in this picture. I believe she was in the UK when the picture was taken. http://www.knitnscribble.com/2011/05/princess-kates-shawl-free-knitting.html#.VRLp2ClVhBc


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

rainie said:


> You may recognize the person in this picture. I believe she was in the UK when the picture was taken. http://www.knitnscribble.com/2011/05/princess-kates-shawl-free-knitting.html#.VRLp2ClVhBc


   

And looks as if she's wearing jeans and a casual top.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, ratz! I can't find the link!
It was on Purl Soho site, I think.
Freebie: "T" shape---sewing the ends of the rectangle tog to make "sleeves" with ribbed "cuff" 
No dangling---U could wear it in the kitchen without much danger of catching fire.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... You most certainly _can_ buy all sizes of shawls - in a variety of fabrics and shapes, though most seem to be either triangles or rectangles - in department stores and boutiques all around Montreal. From upscale shops I can't afford to Wal-Mart, shawls are available. In fact, it's probably easier to buy a manufactured (usually in China) shawl than to buy the yarn to make your own!


 But why would you want to do that? Ewwwww......


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> But why would you want to do that? Ewwwww......


I wouldn't, but I was responding to someone who said shawls weren't in the marketplace. For those who don't knit, crochet, weave, or even sew, they do have the option of buying them.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> But why would you want to do that? Ewwwww......


Because you are so lucky and talented to be able to make beautiful shawls and scarves. For those who can't and who want to keep up with us and the fashion - 'store bought' is what they can do. I LOVE shawls and so happy to be able to knit my own. I'm 2 years away from 'eccentric' so now I just refer to myself as 'fashionably peculiar!' LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Because you are so lucky and talented to be able to make beautiful shawls and scarves. For those who can't and who want to keep up with us and the fashion - 'store bought' is what they can do. I LOVE shawls and so happy to be able to knit my own. *I'm 2 years away from 'eccentric' *so now I just refer to myself as 'fashionably peculiar!' LOL


At what age does one become eccentric :?:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At what age does one become eccentric :?:


Jessica-Jean: I'm not really sure, and you have to understand that my Daddy always told me that if there was one odd thing in a million I could find it, so I just arbitrarily set it at 70 but for me I think I've been eccentric since birth! LOL Know that I think being eccentric is a positive, wonderful way to be and I wish there were more of us. When I have company I have lots of fun explaining why I have a wooden ceiling, what happened to the things they last saw in my house because it's completely different (hiding in the basement because I change things around all the time), why my bathroom is eggplant and reddish orange, why there's an odd rug going from my dining room through the kitchen into my family room (because my one rescue dog is too frightened to walk through there without it and the dogs rule here), why I have specially-designed stairs off my deck to the back yard for my dogs, and on and on. But everyone says they are comfortable here, I am as are my 3 rescues, and that's all that counts.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

OK. So, I'll officially be eccentric as of my next birthday. Sounds good to me!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. So, I'll officially be eccentric as of my next birthday. Sounds good to me!


Cool!! And I've taken your advice and AM knitting the pretty yarn first!! Such great advice.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> OK. So, I'll officially be eccentric as of my next birthday. Sounds good to me!


I think any age is a good age. I've been called an "old soul" since I was in my 20's and I'll be 59 in June. I used to call it unique, now that I'm over 50 I call it eccentric!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> I think any age is a good age. I've been called an "old soul" since I was in my 20's and I'll be 59 in June. I used to call it unique, now that I'm over 50 I call it eccentric!


My Dad wasn't so kind - he just said I was weird. So I just learned to embrace being weird - my colors, art work ideas, and painting a wall dark chocolate are just me. I was so happy to have my own home and to let 'the me' shine.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I decided to be eccentric when I was 11 because I was enjoying myself so much and didn't care if the other girls were giggling over boys and makeup and American Bandstand and I was interested in science fiction and history and embroidery and other "uncool" stuff.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> True, but I was just pointing out that they ARE available on the market place.


I'm guessing this is a regional thing. I am not the inveterate shopper I used to be ten years ago, but at that time I was not able to find a shawl (as opposed to a stole) anywhere in the local tri-city area. I have not currently been able to find one in our local mall, which I looked for out of curiosity as to whether there were any. I don't let that stop me from wearing mine, however ;~). Since I haven't attended a church service in some time, I have no clue what is being worn there these days, but I don't see them out on the street except in shawlette form worn as a scarf. Too bad for them, eh?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> My Dad wasn't so kind - he just said I was weird. So I just learned to embrace being weird - my colors, art work ideas, and painting a wall dark chocolate are just me. I was so happy to have my own home and to let 'the me' shine.


My entire family said I was weird, and believe me, they were beyond weird themselves. I learned early on not to buy into their put-downs and convoluted standards, and that has worked for me, too. I left home at 17 with no regrets nearly 60 years later.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> My entire family said I was weird, and believe me, they were beyond weird themselves. I learned early on not to buy into their put-downs and convoluted standards, and that has worked for me, too. I left home at 17 with no regrets nearly 60 years later.


I left at barely 18, married a wonderful man, stopped stuttering and finally gained some self confidence.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> I left at barely 18, married a wonderful man, stopped stuttering and finally gained some self confidence.


Cheers!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

We are strong people, and those of us who never received any ego-boosting from our family just had to go out, live our lives, boost ourselves, and make our own self-confidence _despite_ the negativity of our parents, teachers, peers, and siblings.

I just wanna know at what point in time will I stop wishing for their approval. Those who're still alive don't give a damn or haven't seem me in decades; my elders are all gone. How does one banish their long-ago disapproving comments from memory???


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We are strong people, and those of us who never received any ego-boosting from our family just had to go out, live our lives, boost ourselves, and make our own self-confidence _despite_ the negativity of our parents, teachers, peers, and siblings.
> 
> I just wanna know at what point in time will I stop wishing for their approval. Those who're still alive don't give a damn or haven't seem me in decades; my elders are all gone. How does one banish their long-ago disapproving comments from memory???


Your first sentence says it all. We done good, kid!!
I also left home at 17 and never returned. Was making a good life for myself "in spite of" when I got myself into a bad marriage. Once I got out of that, I realized that I had no control over what anyone else thought (and people sure had their opinions). The only opinions that matter to me are those of my children, grandchildren, and now the great grands. And my sister's. Only one time did I explain to my kids the truth behind something that had been said to them. Other than that, the only person I have to prove anything to is me.
Those comments and thoughts do pop up now and then but I just balance them against all the good in my life and realize that added all together, they make up such a tiny portion of my life and make me happy with how far I've come.

JJ, you give so much help and insight here on KP alone, which should make you feel good about yourself. The negative thoughts may come but you don't have to ask them for dinner!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We are strong people, and those of us who never received any ego-boosting from our family just had to go out, live our lives, boost ourselves, and make our own self-confidence _despite_ the negativity of our parents, teachers, peers, and siblings.
> 
> I just wanna know at what point in time will I stop wishing for their approval. Those who're still alive don't give a damn or haven't seem me in decades; my elders are all gone. How does one banish their long-ago disapproving comments from memory???


Give yourself the approval you need. I don't think our parents knew how to give it to us - they were living in dire times and unsure of themselves and their future as well as yours. My Dad's brother let his kids run wild to make up for the mean step-father they had - my Dad saw this as wrong (which it was in that he went too far) and was very strict with me. My cousins didn't finish high school - education was all-important to my Dad. He and my Mom only had 8th-grade educations as many of that era did although he went on for further education later in life. He knew how difficult his life was and didn't want that for me - I realize all that now. But when you're a kid and bring home straight A's and 1 B and get called in for a lecture about how you could have done better, you can't see what was driving him to insist on excellence that he equated with your future success and happiness. Good grief I had to get old to understand that. That generation wasn't touchy-feely, so we just have to look around and realize we did some things well and some not so much. Approve of you and be determined to be happy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

One kid - the nurse of course - thinks I need psychological therapy. 
I disagree. I don't need a therapist; I have all of you!!! 

THANK YOU! <3


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> We are strong people, and those of us who never received any ego-boosting from our family just had to go out, live our lives, boost ourselves, and make our own self-confidence _despite_ the negativity of our parents, teachers, peers, and siblings.
> 
> I just wanna know at what point in time will I stop wishing for their approval. Those who're still alive don't give a damn or haven't seem me in decades; my elders are all gone. How does one banish their long-ago disapproving comments from memory???


Yes, we are strong people, I think we're stronger for what we've survived than some who have not been tested so thoroughly. It has its advantages in that we are more independent and those of us who've been through such things seem to have been more aware of how to raise our children differently from the way we were raised.

I don't know that the disapproving, belittling comments can be banished, but their causes can be understood and that has been my salvation. I had to stop and think that the abusive ways my family had were passed on to them by their parents, and my family was not strong enough to overcome that, so in turn passed it on to my generation. I have a stepdaughter by a prior marriage who went through some abusive experiences in her childhood as well. She and I both determined, independently, that the abuse buck stopped with us and that our children would not be subjected to that kind of damage. We talked our experiences to death between us and constantly looked for ways to be improve our lives and that of our families.

I think that the realization that there are legions of others who have been through the same or worse, and that it isn't a shameful secret because of something we did or didn't do, is another liberating bit of knowledge. Talking about it has helped me unload/control all the old rage over the past. Life after childhood, while not perfect, has been a vast improvement because I will no longer accept the kind of treatment I was subjected to. The fact that my family believed I had no worth does not make it so :~).

We love and accept you for who you are, an uncommonly helpful person who obviously cares about others and is cared about in return, and that's all that matters NOW. Remember that wonderful things do grow from the worst kinds of fertilizer.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> ... Remember that wonderful things do grow from the worst kinds of fertilizer.....


You're perfectly right! I know I'd think differently had I been raised in farmland instead of a concrete jungle cityscape, but when driving past farms just after manure has been spread, I wonder how anyone stands the stench! Yet all the eats in the supermarket come from such farms.

Thanks SAMkewel for that thought. It does help my progress.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't need a therapist; I have all of you!!!


Ah, but are we the therapists or fellow inmates???!! :lol:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> Ah, but are we the therapists or fellow inmates???!! :lol:


I'm not so certain there's a difference; many therapists choose that profession because they've been there and done that, all of which qualifies them to have learned compassion.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I'm not so certain there's a difference; many therapists choose that profession because they've been there and done that, all of which qualifies them to have learned compassion.


I never knew that. It makes sense though. I don't see how just book-learning alone can qualify one without some experience.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knew that. It makes sense though. I don't see how just book-learning alone can qualify one without some experience.


I've known some therapists, especially psychiatrists, who were so wounded themselves as to need to disqualify themselves (I've said many times before that there are many mentally ill amongst my relatives). I've also known a few personally, both professionally and not. One was blinded in an industrial accident at the beginning of his career as a geologist before he became a psychologist, he was the best I've ever met. I've dealt with a few who were called in to assist with stepchildren and my own gay son, some of which were good, some adequate, and some disasters. I also knew one who seemed to need to use me as his therapist instead of the other way around, which was totally counterproductive--probably both ways ;~). I have no clue why so many are afraid of them since they have no magic powers. Like any other professional, one needs to find one with whom they can work and take an equal role in the process. Since I came from a family of schizophrenic, bipolar, depressive, and other assorted emotionally-challenged people, I've always had a fascination and a need to understand, both for them and for myself.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

This conversation has turned into what I've noted for several years. We all have problems in our life and if we just trust enough to open up and talk about them, there are others who can share. You aren't alone, you're not the only one these things have happened to, and the anonymity of this site allows you to express yourself freely. Thanks to all - you have all helped me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> ... the anonymity of this site allows you to express yourself freely. Thanks to all - you have all helped me.


Yes, anonymity has a great value, and the internet has its pitfalls, but also its shining moments. This is one of the later. Thanks to all.


----------

